# smoked salmon ...



## dan the mano (Dec 9, 2018)

hey everyone.. i have a few questions for you .. 

1) i have a smoked a few salmon before with both a rub .. and liquid marinade . . , my question for you now is , how do i get some good carmilazation on these???
- is this so long at a set temp .. then turn up the temp .
- you see i usually went and did it with my bradley , that was manual, (older one)and try to have a preset temp of 160... and then put my fish in .. took about 4-5 hours and it was done as the smoker heated up nice and slow . 
- you see i have always placed my fish on the racks being wet (wipe away some  of the moisture ) but still not  patting totally dry .

 the reason why i am asking .. is because , im happy with this ,but a friend of mine said they were used  to more caralization , although they liked this .. , just more of the carmalization ... i hope the carmilzation is a good description .. 

thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 9, 2018)

Liquid brine, rinse, place in fridge overnight to dry and form pellicle. I think this is what you would be looking.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2018)

You can use tree piss(maple syrup) or honey on the salmon as a baste.

Chris


----------

